# Attension GPRS Dial-up Users!!!!



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

If u r using *GPRS Dial-up* to connect to internet for your system via ur cellphone and facing Low speed here there is hint to Optimize the Speed.

I use Airtel Mobile Office @ 20Rs/Day in Bangalore which gives a smooth access. My SE W810i's EDGE gives me the speed above 380 Kbps and Download speeds of 40-58 Kbps (_Without EDGE 115.2 Kbps Browsing and 4-8 Kbps Download Speeds_)

Before using *SE W810i*, i used to Connect Via SE K508i and was getting the 115.2 Kbps Speed and 4-8 Kbps in free time. In _peek hours_ i used to get *1.2-3 Kbps. *

So i came up with a plan to inscrease the Signal Reception during Peek Hours with some unwanted old stuff in the House.

*All u need is:*

- A lengthy old Antenna for TV or Radio (2 Antenna of abt 1Meter is Recommended)
- A Standard Speaker Wire of about 1 Meter (Transperant with red lines)
- A Spring of 5 to 10 mm
- Two Mousqito Coil Stands
- Blade
- Tape
- Scissor
- A Small Cardboard Box to fix the Antenna (CPU box Size is Ideal)
- A Metal Stip of ur Mobile Phone size.

*After gathering all these stuff follow the procedure:*

1. Make two holes on the Cardboard Box using Antenna and Fix it, leave    about 3 Inch Gap between them. (If u have One antenna then fix only one)

2. Open the box, so u can see the two Antenna's legs inside the Box, Slide the antenna upwards a bit and fix the Mousqito Stands in betweent a small hole in the mousqito stands so the antennas will not shake.

3. Take the wire, Cut 3 Pieces of 10 Inch Wire and Peel it at both the ends.

4. Make a hole between two antenna's on the box.

5. Tie the peeled wire at both top of each Antenna, and open the box at bottom and connect two wires to two stands at any place u desire and take the two wires out of the box from the center hole b/w antennas.

6. Take the spring and place beside the hole and connect the two wires that u have taken out from inside the box and tie the wires at both ends of spring.

7. Take an another wire of 5 inch, peel it and tie it to the center of the spring.

8. Take the Metal Strip and make a small hole using a nail and a hammer, Connect the Wire that comes from the spring.

9. Place the Mobile on the Metal Strip connect the Data Cable or IR or Bluetooth (Datacable is Recommended)

10. See the difference.

Any doubts regarding this can be commented...

Refer Diagram

*i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/Santhosh1/GPRS.jpg

Observe the Speed @ the time of Download using 115.2 KBps Connection:
*i170.photobucket.com/albums/u255/Santhosh1/gprs.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 28, 2007)

I might try it on my reliance mobile for R-Connect.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

Sure u can try it @ Harvik780


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 28, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> Sure u can try it @ Harvik780


Will give u the result.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Will give u the result.



Ok man, looking forward for ur result. But i'll say u may get 4-6 kbps in Peek Hours!!!


----------



## great_manish (Apr 28, 2007)

mobile office in calcutta gives me peak download speed of 16 kBps...comes for 250 rupees a month .... unlimited bandwidth...not bad huh ??


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

Ya not bad without EDGE in culcutta, but if u review the net traffic in Bangalore its Worse.... gr8 manish


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 28, 2007)

can u post a screenshot of the finished product?  it'd be much easier for people to visualise the same.. and help during the construction procedure....


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> can u post a screenshot of the finished product?  it'd be much easier for people to visualise the same.. and help during the construction procedure....



My Finished Product Looks crap  so thought of posting Diagram!! Nice Responce!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 28, 2007)

I got a max of 14.1 KB/sec during night (after 2:00am)and a max of 4.8KB/sec during peak hours(10pm as it's the time when the cost/hour drops to half).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 29, 2007)

doesn't work on my dad's cell!  din exactly make like this but the idea was largely based on it!


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 29, 2007)

Which network is ur dad using @ IR Dude


----------



## int86 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think this will help only those who  are in not good reception area. i.e. they do not get full tower on their mobile.


----------



## sankaranand (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, i posted about it in my blog.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Intel_Gigacore.  



			
				great_manish said:
			
		

> mobile office in calcutta gives me peak download speed of 16 kBps...comes for 250 rupees a month .... unlimited bandwidth...not bad huh ??



I have MO Unlimited @100/-. Sometimes get good download speeds of 20-22KBps in Limewire and download managers.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

@giga can u pls post a pic of the setup.. The diagram isnt too helpful


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 29, 2007)

Airtel here.......


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 30, 2007)

sankaranand said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, i posted about it in my blog.



Nice Job, thanks for posting it in ur blog.. 

I think the handset and GPRS class of ur dad's cellphone is either newer or older... The trick works fine in GPRS Class 10 @ IR Dude


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2007)

he uses a z550i and afaik, its a gprs class 10 mobile! anyways, its ok. he'll be shifting soon... and broadband is the way for him!! 

btw, nice tut gigacore


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2007)

Guys that wont change...

u can hit as low as 1kbps to max of 8 kbps...

THIS SYSTEM THEY R USING IS CALLED 


----T   U   N  E   L   L   I   N  G----

SAY they have a bandwidth of 100kbps...

if use he gets all of it and is set to bound only by his phone speed

2 users 50kbps each
3 users 25kbps each
4 users 12kbps each
5 users 6kbps each

and it goes on llike this....

so getting 8 kbps is nothing a miracle...


----------



## dissel (Apr 30, 2007)

@Intel_Gigacore

Thanks For your nice tut...

Can you post some Pic, as your mobile have a camera, isn't it?

Please post some pic of the Antena Box, It will help ppl to get clear idea.

Low picture quality will be ok.


----------



## Josan (May 5, 2007)

Hey man thanks for this alll but can you plz tell me that wat is Mousqito Coiand how it looks


----------



## Gigacore (May 5, 2007)

u dont want a Mosquito coil, u require a mosquito coil stand. Mosquito coil is coil used to light up in the night to aviod mosquitos.. You can buy it from a general store. You wont get a mosquito coil stand but u can buy one mosquito coil for 2 Rs and request to give a stand. The stand will have a flexible arm with two folds, the two folds have a holes at the center. so if u make the those arm as shown in the figure u can fix the antenna using its holes.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 5, 2007)

600 bucks a month for what is basically dial up, why would anyone in their right minds use it?


----------



## Gigacore (May 5, 2007)

but u cannot tie a Broadband cable or an wireless Broad Band Phone from airtel where ever u go.. 600 Rs is worth coz a GPRS based gives 115.2 Kbps where as EDGE gives 236 Kbps anywhere the network is avialable. Only one doesn't have rite mind thinks only the drawbacks!!!


----------



## amitava82 (May 5, 2007)

Airtel kolkata has better GPRS speed than bangalore. right now i'm using and its pretty  good compared to bangalore. during  pick hour in bangalore, while a page loads you can take a nap  BTW CC in Kolkata REALLY REALLY BAD..


----------



## freshseasons (May 5, 2007)

I still dont get it! I mean why will some antenna help in increasing the speed.If you have all the bars on the mobile it ain't gonna make any difference.
  Ok if there was some hardware mod or some software where we can by pass he ISP i will really appreciate.But this antenna thing is bizarre. 
  The only bottle neck in Gprs ( Hell in most of the connections too)is the ISP and simply increasing the range of the phone is not going to help.Moreever if you already have full range its more helpless.
  Still one thing.CAN YOU PLEASE POST THE PICTURE FROM YOUR CAMERA.
    I want to see how it looks cuz on my farm where the mobile signal is really weak this may be useful to make decent calls.
   So POST THE PICTURE !


----------



## Dipen01 (May 6, 2007)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> 600 bucks a month for what is basically dial up, why would anyone in their right minds use it?



I am a hostelite..plus gettin registrations and cables and installation ...these all hassles are avoided with GPRS...

Plus my handset is EDGE enabled...so i get 20+ kbps download speed during night..!!

Plus due to some technical glitch my charges are not getting deducted (touchwood)... 

So i am kinda okie with GPRS...


----------



## adithyagenius (May 8, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> I am a hostelite..plus gettin registrations and cables and installation ...these all hassles are avoided with GPRS...
> 
> Plus my handset is EDGE enabled...so i get 20+ kbps download speed during night..!!
> 
> ...



Doesnt it use up the battery? How long do you think it will last on N70 ?


----------



## Dipen01 (May 9, 2007)

^^ u are damn right there..!!

It sucks the battery....  wen i get the best of speed i.e around 27-30 Kbps... my battery is out in 4-5 hrs flat..!! 

i dunno about N70..but i am using W810i


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

Dipen01  said:
			
		

> Plus due to some technical glitch my *charges* are not getting deducted (touchwood)...



what do you mean by CHARGES?? GPRS charges??


----------



## amitava82 (May 10, 2007)

I use Sony Ericsson+USB Datacabe for browsing so no tension of battery getting discharged because it charges from USB.. I dont know if nokia has USB Charging feature by data cable..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 10, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> what do you mean by CHARGES?? GPRS charges??



Yep 

i.e 12 Rs/ day  in Pune ...

Some stat:-
i got my Cell on 15th Aug 06
and as of today my Data Counter is

   hh:mm:ss
2978:03:04


touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..touchwood..

@amit:-

well even i am using DATA CABLE 
but the problem is at times the rate of discharging is more than that of chargin so battery drains out..but when i dont download anything...theres no battery drain..even with moderate speed i.e some 10-kbps.. recharging is more..

But the download speed is heavy say 20+ then its starts gettin worse 

some time back goobimaama or i dont remember someone..suggested me  a piece of device..actually two way..like one pin for electric charging and other for data transfer...will soon have to look for it..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a EDGE enabled handset here. But don't know how to connect using EDGE. I'm using Airtel Mobile Office (GPRS) with Data Cable & I'm getting speed as 5-8 KBps 

can someone tell me the procedure , How to use EDGE for internet connection ????


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 21, 2007)

I am using a 6681 with Airtel Mobile office and I get about 20 KBps steady with the data cable in Calcutta. I haven't had any probs about the battery getting discharged yet, since the last time I formatted my phone, the counter stands at 66 GB received and 20 GB sent (approx)


----------



## almighty (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah am using 3230 since 2 yrs and am getting an average of 15-20 kbps 
but i neva get a speed of 30 kbps in these 2 yrs :O
if its possile den i must say
airtel is the best
coz u get 30 kbps speed in dataone 900 UL 
so u can save upto 650 bucks per month


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2007)

@Srirish_Nagar, which handset u use? It seems u using some class 6 EDGE wala handset.....


----------



## Garbage (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm using Nokia 6681


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 21, 2007)

hell even i'm having  a class 10 EDGE phone 5300 and i'm getting only 3-6kBps download speed in mumbai haven't tried the trick though

but 15-20kBps download speed on EDGE phones with GPRS you got 2 b kiddin

WHY DO PPL NEED BROADBAND THEN 

20kBps=160kbps conn. @Rs.12/day that's more than avg. broadband in India


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 21, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> hell even i'm having  a class 10 EDGE phone 5300 and i'm getting only 3-6kBps download speed in mumbai haven't tried the *trick* though.....................


what trick ??? *Intel_Gigacore 's *trick??? he still not post his inventions  picture......



			
				Srirish_Nagar said:
			
		

> I'm using Nokia 6681


 hmmm...... its class 10 EDGE , are you getting full signal reception when you surf net???


----------



## almighty (Jun 22, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> hell even i'm having  a class 10 EDGE phone 5300 and i'm getting only 3-6kBps download speed in mumbai haven't tried the trick though
> 
> but 15-20kBps download speed on EDGE phones with GPRS you got 2 b kiddin
> 
> ...


hey 
ya he is ryte
actualy 2 yr back wen i use 6600 for surf net (i.e. GPRS) i  get  only  3-5  kbps d/w speed  coz  6600 is connected via bluetooth ...
but wen i  connected  with  6020  (again it is GPRS only) via data cable the  speed  was abt 7-9 kbps....
now am using 3230 with EDGE and i get the speed of abt 14-15 kbps without this trick...
am gonna check this trick soon 
i ve to serch for antena nd am lazy LOL

NOTE:- the speed shows 460.8 kbps and i pay only rs. 250/- month... till july 2006 rental for gprs was only 99 ***UNLIMITED***  


hey giga
can u plz post the snap plz
am not getting the exact procedure 
plz plz plz
post snap... either it look crap it don matter for us... if it works for us then it wud be much hoter than anjelina jolie 
GIGA PLZ POST THE SNAP AND THE GIVE SUM OTHER DETAIL 
am waiting to hear from u


----------



## Garbage (Jun 22, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> hmmm...... its class 10 EDGE , are you getting full signal reception when you surf net???



yeh, actually the Airtel tower is just a half km away from my home. So, I've FULL signal reception @ home.

Is there any other procedure to connect trough EDGE ???
& is EDGE is available all over where we have coverage ???


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

I hv a w810i (class 10 EDGE) & i get download speeds of 14-16 KBps ....airtel conn.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 22, 2007)

but can u tell me how to connect using EDGE ??


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

EDGE just supplements(enhances) GPRS.....
U just need to dial-up your GPRS connection...


----------



## Garbage (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ ohh thanks...

But still I'n NOT getting speed more than 7-8 KBps....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2007)

^^yah, you dont need to do something extra, if your area and handset supports EDGE, then you will automatically receive EDGE speed


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 23, 2007)

> yeh, actually the Airtel tower is just a half km away from my home. So, I've FULL signal reception @ home.



my home is also just half km away frm Tower but i didn't get 100% signal reception. I get 68% max. when i aks in airtel office they say 100% signal reception can never obtained?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 23, 2007)

^^^^^ hoho hehe  LOL ......... those customer care peoples are really funny 
BTW which handset you using??


----------



## almighty (Jun 23, 2007)

hey mates
anyone here??? who uses the above said trick???
can anyone confirm that it work and boost up the speed to 40-50 kbps (on EDGE)???


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 24, 2007)

What is speaker wire ? Can a electric wire be used instead of speaker wire


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2007)

speaker wire is thin and semi transparent compared to electric wire. Philips Speaker wire will cost around 5 Rs per meter. and can be found in electronic shops.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 24, 2007)

What about the metal strip ? I have set up 4 my SE W700i but it is not working plz help me out what the problem is . And plz tell wht r the equipments which r taking a great role in it so that i ca resetup nicely


----------



## almighty (Jun 24, 2007)

hummmm
same prob here too 
can u plz define it in detail plz


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 24, 2007)

Ive set it up and iam using a  tin sheet. It does not increase anything / wht about u


----------



## Stalker (Jun 24, 2007)

CAN SOMEONE CONFIRM IF THIS THING REALLY WORKS???? 
(sorry for the caps)


----------



## almighty (Jun 25, 2007)

is dere sumthing hidden in this TRICK 
LOL
am trying nd trying
but am getting only nd only
12-13 kBps
can ny1 share it plz


----------



## bipulrr (Apr 13, 2009)

I have few queries about the construction of this antenna

1. How the speaker wire (transparent with red lines) look like. Is this special kind of wire? or just simple connecting thin wire? Place an original image of the wire will be more helpful

2. As per your 6th point "Take the spring and place beside the hole and connect the two wires that u have taken out from inside the box and tie the wires at both ends of spring."
Do we have to connect the spring to the antenna? Because the diagram shows that the two end of spring is connected with antenna. And you write that the two end of the wires taken inside the box should be connected with two end of antenna. 
But from the diagram the two wires are join together only, and not at the end of spring.
That 6th point is confusing.


----------

